# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  $$ مـاجـد $ أبـو جـنـزيـر $$

## hishamkh

*ماجد أبو جنزير 
   
بطاقة اللاعب  
*الأسم : عبدالماجد عثمان 

* اسم الشهرة: ماجد أبوجنزير  
* الجنسية : سوداني  
* محل الميلاد : كسلا  
* المراحل التعليمية : الابتدائية والمتوسطة بكسلا -> مدرسة بورتسودان الثانوية  
* اللقب : أطلقت عليه الجماهير الكثير من الألقاب ، لعل أشهرها (أبو جنزير)  
* الأندية التي لعب لها : مريخ كسلا -> مريخ بورتسودان -> أهلي بورتسودان -> النيل عطبرة -> المريخ العاصمي  
* المنتخبات التي لعب لها : منتخب بورتسودان -> منتخب عطبرة -> المنتخب القومي  
* الانضمام للمريخ : موسم 60/61  
* الأعتزال: اعتزل الكرة مع بداية السبعينات عام 1972م بعد 10 سنوات لاعباً للمريخ والفريق القومي ، واعتزل بسبب إصابة في مفصل قدمي اليمنى

   
أهدافه في شباك الهلال 
((14هدف)) 

8 ابريل 1962 : 3/1 للمريخ ... إضاءة إستاد الخرطوم ... هدفين لـ ماجد  
31 مايو 1962 : 2/0 للمريخ ... كاس الدوق هرر ... هدفين لـ ماجد  
21 يونيو 1962 : 1/0 للمريخ ... دوري الخرطوم 1 ... هدف واحد  
9 سبتمبر 1962 : 2/1 للمريخ ... دوري الخرطوم 2 ... هدف واحد  
28 سبتمبر 1962 : 3/0 للمريخ ... كاس البلدية ... هدفين لـ ماجد  
12 فبراير 1963 : 2/0 للمريخ ... كاس رمضان ... هدفين لـ ماجد  
؟؟؟؟ : 3/2 للمريخ ... كاس الإتحاد ... 3 أهداف  
؟؟؟ : تعادل 2/2 ... كاس إكتوبر ... هدف واحد 
*

----------


## الامين1002

*ياحليل زمان ماجد حياك الله ذكرتنا بماجد ماشي وماجد ماشي والجيل الذهبي للمريخ
                        	*

----------


## hishamkh

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الامين1002
					

ياحليل زمان ماجد حياك الله ذكرتنا بماجد ماشي وماجد ماشي والجيل الذهبي للمريخ



فعلا ً جيل ذهبي .. جيل المتواليات الثمانية على الهليل (1962-1963م)

وكان ماجد ابو جنزير بطل هذه المتوالية ، حيث سجل 10 أهداف في 8 مباريات (متتالية) فقط
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* لماذا أشتهر  ماجد بإسم  ابوجنزير ؟

 فى ذلك الزمان وماجد يوجه ضرباته القاتله للهلال

 ظهر فى مدينة عطبره مجرم خطير أقلق منام ليلها

 وجعل السلطات تحتار فى سبيل الوصول اليه وكشف

 سره والقبض عليه 0

 كان هذا المجرم ينقض على ضحاياه مستعملاً جنزير

 العجلات التى تشتهر بها مدينة عطبره ولما كانت ضرباته

 تأتى دائماً مفاجئةً  وبقوةٍ شديده كما تأتى أهداف ماجد كان

 أطلاق ذلك اللقب عليه 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*وعن ماجد نقول :

اللاعب النيجيرى إيداهور  هداف المريخ الحالى هو أكثر لاعبى المريخ 

 تذكيراً لى بماجد  فقد كان ماجدا سريعاً كالنمر قوياً كالأسد من الصعب على

 مدافعى الفرق التى تواجه المريخ إقتلاع الكرة منه 0

 نسأل الله أن يطيل عمره وأن يمتعه بالصحة والعافية فقد كان صفحةً مشرقةً

 فى تاريخ المريخ 0
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* الشكر اجزله ل hishamkh

  فقد أعادنا لتلك الايام الجميله 0
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*ادب الجلافيط ادب المدائح
                        	*

----------

